# what fish suits me?



## sadsaps (Oct 19, 2019)

Hiya guys, looking for a bit of advice, I am looking at getting a tank around 300 litres but I am undecided on what fish I would like / am able to hold I am not too keen on my small fish like guppies and tetras, I like the idea of predatory fish / catfish / long bodied fish, but I am concerned on the total length that some of these fish on the market are advertised to grow to when I am aware through hobby angling that they can grow a lot bigger and the last thing I want to do is cram a large fish in a small tank, what would be your ideal medium to medium large fish for said size tank? I would prefer a couple of larger fish than many smaller fish but if you guys know of anything that would suit I would be grateful for suggestions, many thanks in advance.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi and welcome 

What are the actual dimensions of the tank you're interested in? The size of the 'footprint' is more important than the number of litres for most fish.

If you like catfish, there are loads available in a whole variety of different sizes. Some to avoid are the common and sailfin plec, which do grow huge, but there's lots that would be suitable. Take a look at what's on offer in your local fish shop(s), note down the ones you like, then come back and research them before committing to buy 

Since you prefer a smaller number of larger fish, how about something like a shoal of silver dollars with a couple of plecos or a small group of synodontis of some sort?


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Suggestions above, however, what is your previous experience some fish are more difficult to keep than others


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I have been looking at some of the smaller cichlids Apistogramma are very interactive predatory fish






Catfish


----------



## Bubblychaz (Aug 24, 2015)

Exodons? They are predatory fish, However You would struggle for tank mates and putting your hand in the tank would be a bit of a no no. 

You could look at the cichlid family?

Or Angels? Though they are very pecky with one another when hitting adulthood. 

Severums? Parrots? 

The dimensions of the tank would help with advise for cat fish, but you could look at featherfin catfish, Plecos like Sunshine, Royal, Golden Nugget are good sizes and not 2ft monsters. 

Personally I like siamese algae eaters and torpedo barbs. Though I would not put them with african cichlids. They would be fine with the American Cichlid family


----------

